# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Pink Roses For You

## eastwast

*

Pink Roses For You

Because you're a beautiful person,
I wanted to send something beautiful to you.

Because you always fill my world
with laughter and happiness,

I wanted to send something bright to you.
Because our friendship is true,

I wanted to send some pink roses to you.
It's not much,

but I hope this greeting will do.
In my own special way,

I just wanted to let you know that
you're in my thoughts today,

and I'm sending some good
wishes your way.
*

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm good and beautiful presentation......but these roses are not pink they are red ones  :Smile: 
thank u for sharing

----------


## eastwast

*Muzna thank u soooooooooo much han thore see galthi ho he hay next time khyal rahon ga .......


*

----------


## eastwast

awwwwwww sweet :thumbs: 


Pink Roses For You

Because you're a beautiful person,
I wanted to send something beautiful to you.

----------


## RAHEN

a wonderful poem to greet some one close...Thanks 4 sharing..welldone..:up; nice presentation....

----------


## alina sweet

sweet nice one sub koch poem kai mutabik hay .......very sweet:thumbs:

----------


## villies

buhat achi poem hey dear :thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*




 Originally Posted by RAHEN, post: 229647

a wonderful poem to greet some one close...Thanks 4 sharing..welldone..:up; nice presentation....


thank u RAHEN DEDE...............

:thumbs:*

----------


## eastwast

*




 Originally Posted by alina sweet, post: 229711

sweet nice one sub koch poem kai mutabik hay .......very sweet:thumbs:


THANK U .....Alina  jeee

*

----------


## eastwast

> buhat achi poem hey dear :thumbs:


thank u............bro:thumbs:

----------


## ahssas

*ok bohut nice imran bhai...nice sharing...*

----------


## friendlygal786

very sweet and lovely Imran... :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

thank  u   friendly gril..........

----------


## eastwast

> *ok bohut nice imran bhai...nice sharing...*


salma thank  u sis  so much

----------


## eastwast

thank you imran

----------


## alina sweet

*aww imran aai bhi sweet hay gret poem nice sharing :thumbs: 

*

----------


## eastwast

NICE ONE :thumbs:

----------


## amreen sweet

thank u imran very sweet sharing:thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*nice one :thumbs: brother

I just wanted to let you know that
you're in my thoughts today,
and I'm sending some good
wishes your way.*

----------


## eastwast

sweet sharing :thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

I wanted to send some pink roses to you.
It's not much,

sweet line ..........:thumbs:

----------


## hum tum yaar

*sweet post*

nice one friend :smartass: 



Because you're a beautiful person,
I wanted to send something beautiful to you.

Because you always fill my world
with laughter and happiness,

----------


## eastwast

bro new post plzz jalde :captain:

----------


## eastwast

> thank you imran



THANK YOU SWEET GRIL

----------

